# Milwaukee Chippewa Steam engine and cars



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been looking for a DCC Milwaukee Road Chippewa Steam engine its a 4-6-4 and Passenger cars The Have Milwaukee Road on the top and Chippewa River or Chippewa Falls on the lower half. 

I have been searching for both for about a month now with no luck i keep finding non-DCC engines on ebay and found 1 car but have been out bid on the car!

if anyone knows of any Non-Brass sellers of these cars please help me out!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

britblad said:


> I have been looking for a DCC Milwaukee Road Chippewa Steam engine its a 4-6-4 and Passenger cars The Have Milwaukee Road on the top and Chippewa River or Chippewa Falls on the lower half.
> 
> I have been searching for both for about a month now with no luck i keep finding non-DCC engines on ebay and found 1 car but have been out bid on the car!
> 
> if anyone knows of any Non-Brass sellers of these cars please help me out!


Give your request a bump.
I never heard of that name...the Chippewa river or falls.

Oh well, a bump to the top at least.


----------



## CNW413 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a Rivorossi steam engine and a complete set of cars. However the engine is non DCC.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Most all DC engines can be wired to run DCC. That said some are harder to isolate the motor from the frame than others. Nice part about a steamer is that the decoder can be placed in the tender. There is little concern about space this way. I have seen decoders (without sound) as cheep as $30. If you find a locomotive you like with the wrong roadname it can be repainted or re-lettered.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I found the engine just need the cars now thing about Milwaukee Road Hiawatha cars and remove the steam liner logo and put in Chippewa River the font should be easy to find it should be a standard MR Font that and Milwaukee is only 4 hours south east of me so contacting a club there should be easy im sure someone there knows what the font is!


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

britblad said:


> I found the engine just need the cars now thing about Milwaukee Road Hiawatha cars and remove the steam liner logo and put in Chippewa River the font should be easy to find it should be a standard MR Font that and Milwaukee is only 4 hours south east of me so contacting a club there should be easy im sure someone there knows what the font is!


Send me an image of the font (file attach) to [email protected] and I can tell you what the font is; I have over 500,000 fonts on my system.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

here is the link to the engine i found http://www.ihc-hobby.com/product/25017 and this is the color scheme for the car i believe this one is not a Chippewa tho http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rapido-HO-Milwaukee-Duplex-Sleepers-sale-Minnesota-River-/140686696781?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5826495453743651976 its on ebay so it may or may not click thru


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

UPBigBoy said:


> Send me an image of the font (file attach) to [email protected] and I can tell you what the font is; I have over 500,000 fonts on my system.



here is a link to a site that has a car that is close i could use this and put Chippewa river on it http://www.rapidotrains.com/schemes_ho/milw1.html

Nice name by the way im a big fan of the challenger my self 4-8-8-4 is a bit big not that 4-6-6-4 isnt!


----------

